
“Biohackers” Insert LEDs into Their Hands - kator
http://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/biohackers-insert-glowing-leds-their-hands
======
Kristine1975
Related: "Sixth sense" via implanted magnet:
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/31/5952647/cyborg-
conversion-...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/31/5952647/cyborg-conversion-
incomplete-my-life-with-finger-implants)

